# powolne KDE 3.5.1 :(

## mylek

nie wiem czy to normalne ze KDE 3.5.1 jest u mnie strasznie wolne

na początek moje emerge info oraz konfiguracja kompa:

```

rabbit mylek # emerge info

Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-4.1.0-beta20060210, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.14-nitro2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-nitro2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s,-Wl, -Bdirect"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X acpi apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dvb eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mp3mpeg mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl pic png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell sse ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd videos vorbis win32codecs xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, MAKEOPTS

```

moja konfiguracja:

AMD 2480MHz 2x256RAM ABIT NF7-S SAMSUNG 160GB-SATA R9550

sam proces ładowania kde skróciłem uzywając prelinka ale aplikacje strasznie dlugo sie uruchamiają np odpalenie kadu zamraza pulpit i taskbar na kilka sekund

nie mowie juz o odpaleniu kuroo bo gdy skanuje zainstalowane pakiety to system staje na kilka minut  :Shocked: 

przełanczanie piosenek w amaroku to kwestia 2-3sek wiec tez koszmar ogolnie strasznie sie wlecze i czesto staje na pare sekund

moze jakies pomysły jak je przyspieszyc po kde jest ładne tylko strasznie wolne a chodzilo szybciej jak jeszcze na poprzedniej instalacji uzywalem KDE 3.4

jeszcze fragment z top:

```
Cpu(s):  4.0% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 94.3% id,  0.0% wa,  1.0% hi,  0.3% si

Mem:    514616k total,   497624k used,    16992k free,      328k buffers

Swap:   473876k total,        0k used,   473876k free,   231136k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 5342 mylek      0   0 96528  46m  13m S  0.0  9.2   0:16.59 opera

 5214 root       0   0 57816  40m 2176 S  2.7  8.1   0:49.00 X

 5426 mylek      0   0  115m  38m  22m S  1.0  7.8   0:23.50 amarokapp

 5504 root       0   0 59900  30m  14m S  0.0  6.1   2:13.53 kuroo

 5343 mylek      0   0 63080  19m 7880 S  0.0  3.8   0:03.39 skype.bin

 5341 mylek      0   0 41488  16m  11m S  0.0  3.3   0:01.89 kadu

 5339 mylek      0   0 30972  16m  12m S  0.0  3.3   0:19.76 kicker

 5345 mylek      0   0 28872  15m  12m S  0.0  3.1   0:00.29 konqueror

 5562 mylek      0   0 28564  15m  12m S  1.0  3.0   0:00.81 konsole

 5337 mylek      0   0 28416  15m  12m S  0.0  3.0   0:01.04 kdesktop

 5347 mylek      0   0 33064  15m  11m S  0.0  3.0   0:00.33 knotify

 5484 mylek      0   0 25996  13m  10m S  0.0  2.7   0:00.33 kdesu

 5335 mylek      0   0 23272  12m   9m S  0.0  2.5   0:02.51 kwin

```

jak widac zajada prawie cały ram  :Evil or Very Mad: 

gdy mam odplaoną opere konsole kadu amaroka i skype to zjada jakieś 418ramu

o ile dobrze pamietam to zjadało góra 200 przy kilkunastu aplikcajach jeszcze na starym kde

----------

## arsen

pokaż swoje /etc/hosts

----------

## mylek

```
mylek@rabbit ~ $ more /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts

#

# This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

# mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

# used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

# On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

# "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

# and any aliases to this file...

#

127.0.0.1       localhost

10.0.1.1        babcia

10.0.1.3        dziadek

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

babcia i dziadek to dwa kompy ktore mam w domu chodzące 24/7 są na tym samym switchu co moj komputer

----------

## Raku

dopisz jeszcze twój komputer

PS - lepiej usuń -fPIC z CFLAGS. Lepszym sposobem jest dodanie do USE flagi pic.

----------

## mylek

ok usuwam  fPIc z cflags ale i tak skompilowalo mi z fpic jakies 17 paczek i nie byly one jakies super wazne

dopisałem 10.0.1.2 rabbit ale nie weim co to ma do prędkosci systemu i zjadaniu ramu

----------

## Riklaunim

ja tam używam najprostszych flag, bez prelinka (zwiększa rozmiar wszystkiego) i KDE 3.5.1 bez Artsa po uruchomieniu i odpaleniu z kickera konsole zajmuje sumarycznie 44 MB RAM wg. free -m  :Smile:  W .xsession-errors zobacz czy coś nie robi jakiś problemów. czy działa hal/dbus/famd/portmap?

----------

## mylek

moglbys podac mi ile zamuą ci poszczegulne skladniki kde oraz jakie flagi use masz ustawione

moze skompiluje kde z mniejszą iloscią flag

----------

## piotruspan

pewnie arsenowi o to chodzilo:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kde-config.xmlpatrz na samym dole strony

ale u Ciebie to chyba nie to

wlasnie w domu kde-3.5.1 kompiluje, system standardowy-bez "udziwnien" to napisze Ci czy tez wolno chodzi

----------

## _troll_

@mylek: wczoraj zrobilem upgrade do 3.5.1 - u mnie znacznie szybciej niz 3.5.0 i zajetosc pamieci w 'normie' (czyli jak to kde  :Smile:  ). probowales innego menegera? czy to problem samego kde?

btw. skad takie LDFLAGS? 'gentoo ricers forever'?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mylek

wiem wiem ricer jestem ale nie jęcze jak cos mi nie działa (przynajmniej sie staram  :Wink: ) instalowalem wg conrad guide stąd tyle flag no i beta gcc   :Embarassed:  ale nie mam zadnych problemow poza tym ze kde pozera ram

zaraz po odpaleniu systemu zajmuje jakis 350mega

wywalilem te flagi zrobilem march pod athlon-xp oraz przekompilowalem kde z zaleznosciami i dalej zuzycie ramu na tym samym poziomie

do tej pory uzywalem fluxboxa razem z dodatkami typu idesk gkrellm mialem odplaone beep-media-player kadu skype opere azureusa i chodziło aż miło tyle ze przyzwyczjenie do konquerora i amaroka zmusilo mnie wrocic do kde a tu takie niemile zaskoczenie

moze mi ktos podac ile zajmuje mu kicker konqeror i inne składniki z kde w pamięci

najlepiej to co wypisuje top

dzieki z góry i pozdro  :Smile: 

EDIT: moze nakrece krotki filmik jak dziala mi kde bo moze to przyzwyczjenie do szybkosci fluxa    :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

tak zapytam.....pokaż wynik polecenia 

```

free

```

po odpaleniu kde, może źle to czytasz....

----------

## mylek

```
mylek@rabbit ~ $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        514616     490884      23732          0        316     225844

-/+ buffers/cache:     264724     249892

Swap:       473876        204     473672

mylek@rabbit ~ $

```

juz chyba wiem o co chodzi

połowa ramu to bufor dyskowy

teraz jak to zmienic moze cos w kernelu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## argasek

Taaa, najpierw ludzie instalują jakieś cuda typu nitro, eksperymentalny GCC a potem się dziwią że im dziwnie chodzi.  :Wink: 

Sprawdź może na zwykłych gentoo-sources...

----------

## Xax

Ja mam nitro2 na kernelu 2.6.14. KDE 3.5.1 zapiernicza az sie z niego dymi  :Wink: 

Fakt, gcc serii 4 nie posiadam. Mialem lecz zrezygnowalem. Nie chcial strawic np wine, rypal sie na kompilacji.

Pytanie do autora watku: czy DMA jest wlaczone ?

```
hdparm -d /dev/hdX
```

----------

## mylek

dysk jak juz pisalem jest na serial ata tam chyba dma sie nie włancza

----------

## argasek

 *mylek wrote:*   

> dysk jak juz pisalem jest na serial ata tam chyba dma sie nie włancza

 

Delikatnie przypominam, że piszemy po polsku, a nie po polskiemu.

Gdzieś czytałem, że -Bdirect / --as-needed konfliktują z prelinkiem. Może o to chodzi?

----------

## no4b

A ja czytałem, że nie konfliktują.

Z doświadczenia nie wiem, bo używam tylko tych flag bez prelinka, kde śmiga ślicznie.

----------

